# Fehler mit Jar-Files



## noch_anfänger (5. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Programm übernommen, das die folgenden Fehler verursacht:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: org.jaxen.dom4j.DocumentNavigator.getInstance()Lorg/jaxen/Navigator;
	at org.jaxen.dom4j.Dom4jXPath.<init>(Dom4jXPath.java:92)
        at org.dom4j.xpath.DefaultXPath.parse(DefaultXPath.java:312)
```

Wenn ich diesen Link klicke, erscheint die Meldung "92 is not a valid number in org.dom4j.xpath.DefaultXPath",

bzw. "312 is not a valid number...".

Außerdem wird im Editor gezeigt: "The Jar File C:\Programme\Java...\jaxen-1.1-beta-12.jar has no source attachment."

und 

"The Jar file C:\Programme...\dom4j-1.5.1.jar has no source attachment."

Wie kann ich solche Fehler, die mit Jar-Files verbunden sind, beseitigen? Im Internet habe ich schon nach der Lösung gesucht, aber vergeblich, obwohl das Problem nicht neu zu sein scheint.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Feb 2010)

Du musst dir ein jar von dom4j runterladen das nicht nur die .class files sondern auch die .java files enthält oder aber die source location in deiner IDE eintragen.


----------



## noch_anfänger (5. Feb 2010)

Danke! Ich bin aber mit beiden Vorschlägen überfordert...
Wie kann man erkennen, dass ein jar file nicht nur die .class files, sondern auch die .java files enthält?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Feb 2010)

Ich denke, da werden einfach nur abhängige Bibliotheken fehlen.


----------



## Gast2 (6. Feb 2010)

noch_anfänger hat gesagt.:


> Danke! Ich bin aber mit beiden Vorschlägen überfordert...
> Wie kann man erkennen, dass ein jar file nicht nur die .class files, sondern auch die .java files enthält?


Reinschauen  Du kannst ein jar mit allen gängingen zip Programmen öffenen und entpacken, z.b. 7zip.



L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke, da werden einfach nur abhängige Bibliotheken fehlen.


Nö, der Fehler sagt das es die Source files nicht gibt.


----------



## maki (6. Feb 2010)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> Nö, der Fehler sagt das es die Source files nicht gibt.


Nö, "der Fehler sagt":


> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: org.jaxen.dom4j.DocumentNavigator.getInstance()Lorg/jaxen/Navigator;


Wobei das auch durch falsche Versionen der Lib verursacht werden kann.


----------



## noch_anfänger (7. Feb 2010)

Habe alles gemacht, wie fassy gesagt hat, - alles funktioniert! Ich bekomme zwar andere Fehler, aber keine mehr, die mit jar-Files verbunden sind!


----------



## noch_anfänger (11. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wo ich j2ee.jar mit source herunterladen kann? Ich brauche das für Debugging.


----------



## maki (11. Feb 2010)

Es gibt keine "j2ee.jar" 

J(2)EE ist eine Sammlung von Spezifikationen und Schnittstellen.
Normalerweise ist es so dass du Interfaces von Sun nimmst und Implementierungen ("sourcen") von den Herstellern deiner Laufzeitumgebung/Frameworks kommen.

Welcher Teil von JEE interessiert dich denn genau?

Eigentlich sollte man diese libs nicht debuggen müssen, und ob es was bringt wäre imho zumindest fraglich


----------



## Gast2 (11. Feb 2010)

Ich glaube fertig gibt es das nicht.

Im Repository vom JBOSS kannst du dir die Sourcen aber ziehen die JBOSS nutzt:
FishEye: browsing JBoss/jboss-j2ee/src/main

Musst dir dass Jar dann selber bauen, oder halt in der IDE die sourcen bekannt machen.


----------

